# Moving Sale -- 90 Gallon Sump 50 dollars



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Perfect condition and perfectly measured Chambers and baffles.

Sump alone - 150 buck or best offer. 
Manifold -100 bucks - lots of valves and red piping.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Adding some pics from the original build.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Update price for both $200


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Sump or 90 gallon tank for sale...50 bucks 

Manifold is no longer for sale 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

EVERYTHING SOLD.MOD PLEASE CLOSING THREAD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

